# TV Production Jobs in Dubai



## Mazl (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, Am moving to Dubai in March. I work as an Assistant Producer in television production in London at the moment. 
I was wondering if anyone had any contacts or advice or leads to TV production in Dubai?

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There was a thread on this exact subject with loads of information a few weeks ago. You can search for production and producer and you will find it.


----------



## Mazl (Nov 21, 2012)

Brilliant! Thanks so much, I'll have a search now


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Mazl,

My better half works as a Freelancer in the Film Industry out here and from a personal point of view I can tell you business is booming and can highly recommend Filmworks.

Good luck!


----------

